

Beyond the Brain - tokenadult
http://www.wilsonquarterly.com/article.cfm?aid=2196

======
Surio
Thanks to the OP.

It is a very interesting, and divergent point of view [specially from the
established status quo], cogently presented and explained.

------
charleshaanel
Thanks for posting this. It's an important subject that deserves smart minds
investigating solutions and cures.

